# RF Thermo SP Steuerssatz



## xcrider (16. November 2004)

Hab gerade meinen RF Steuersatz verbaut und muss feststellen das ein Gummiring und das letzte Teil zur Gabel fehlt.

Gibt es für diesen Steuersatz die Gummiringdichtungen und das untere abschliessende Teil zum Gabelschaft als Ersatzteil von Race Face? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die Teile?

Oder gibts solche Ersatzteile auch von einem anderen Hersteller zum nachkaufe. Ich will deshalb nicht extra einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen.

Gruss xcrider


----------



## MrFaker (16. November 2004)

denke mal dein händler dürfte so etwas auf reserve haben im normalfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

